# Marvel.Vs.Capcom.3.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## Chanser (Feb 10, 2011)

Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂþ
ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß ÛÜÜ ßßßßßßßß
±²ÛÛÛÛßßÛÛÜÂÂ°±ÛÛÛÛßßÛÛÛÜ ²±ÛÛÛßßÛÛÛßßÛÛÜ ±²ÛÛÛßßÛÛÜÞÛÂÂ±²ÛÛÛßßÛÛÜ ÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÜÛÜ
²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ±²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛ ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÞÛÛÞÛÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛ Þ²ÛÛÝÂÂ²ÛÛ
²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ±ÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛ ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÞÛÛÞÛÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÞ²ÛÛÝÂÂÞÛÛÝ
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛ ÞÛÛÝÞÛÂÂÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÛÛÛÂÂÛÛß
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂßÂÂÛÛÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛßÛ
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂßßßÞÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÂÂÞÛÜ
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÞÛÂÂÛÛÛ ²ÛÛÛÝÂÂÛÛ²
ßÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÛÛÛß ßÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÛÛß ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÛÛÛÞÛÜÜÛÛÛ Þ²ÛÛÛ ßÛß
ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ ßÛÛßßÜÜÜÜÜ
ÂÂ ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß²ß
ÂÂÂÂ ß þÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜþ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMarvel Vs Capcom 3 (c) Capcom
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ±ÜÜÜÜÜ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English/Multi
ÂÂÂÂÜÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: FightingÂÂÂÂÂÂþ
ÂÂ þÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : February 2011ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ
ÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ°ÜÜÜÜÜÜ
ÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ þ
ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂß
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂAfter a decade of waiting, iconic Marvel and Capcom characters join forces
ÂÂagain in a re-envisioned team fighting game for a new generation. Fill 
ÂÂthe shoes of legendary characters from the most beloved franchises in 
ÂÂentertainment as you battle in a living comic book brought to life in a 
ÂÂVS. fighting game for the first time by Capcom's MT Framework.



ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂNo comment about where the other one comes from. Pics included.


ÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂþ
ÂÂ þÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ü
ÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ°ÜÜÜÜÜÜ
ÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ þÜ bmx!
```




*Region-Free*
Filename: cpx-mvc3.rar
Size: 73 x 100MB


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 10, 2011)

currently downloading but buying it for the PS3 cause i pre ordered it


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2011)

It seems we get to play nuke wars again
Marvel.Vs.Capcom.3.XBOX360-COMPLEX


Spoiler



- C O M P L E X -
■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

Marvel Vs Capcom 3 Â Capcom

▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

Region      : Region Free           Languages: English/Multi
▄    Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Fighting      ■
■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : February 2011        ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄                                                                     ■
Release Info:                                                              ▀
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After a decade of waiting, iconic Marvel and Capcom characters join forces
again in a re-envisioned team fighting game for a new generation. Fill 
the shoes of legendary characters from the most beloved franchises in 
entertainment as you battle in a living comic book brought to life in a 
VS. fighting game for the first time by Capcom's MT Framework.



Notes:
~~~~~~~

No comment about where the other one comes from. Pics included.


▄                                                                    ■
■                    Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release                 ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!



Also Marvel.Vs.Capcom.3.RF.XBOX360-FRANCO which was mentioned in PEMA's NFO managed to hit a few more pre sites. This on top of the initial p2p releases.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 11, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> currently downloading but buying it for the PS3 cause i pre ordered it


Lol same here


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 11, 2011)

Says Unreadible Disk When Trying to burn


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 11, 2011)

Whats up with the Hulks face...


----------



## machomuu (Feb 11, 2011)

Huh...I didn't know Wesker was in this...


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 11, 2011)

Would love to play this game... I've been a Marvel enthusiast since I was young. And...
WOW it's that hot succubus thing I have hentai pics of! I didn't know she was Capcom. Where's the purple one?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 11, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Whats up with the Hulks face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Morrigan, from Night Warriors/DarkStalkers, and she is the purple one.
Lillith is the Yellow/Blue one.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 11, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> That's Morrigan, from Night Warriors/DarkStalkers, and she is the purple one.
> Lillith is the Yellow/Blue one.


I like the purple one most. She's pretty hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Anyway, here endeth my offtopicness.


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 12, 2011)

I know this is a noobish question... but do i still have to mod my 360 in order for it to play this as a burned disc?


----------



## Chanser (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes.


----------

